# Festplatte zerschossen ?Was nun



## Thomas Bay (14. März 2004)

Hallo 
wer kann mir helfen bin am verzweifeln,meine platte ist mitten im wurmtool lauf hängengeblieben.Seidem kann ich nicht mehr auf die Platte D:\ zugreifen,die hört sich auch nicht gut an gibt komische geräuche denke mal das sie breit ist.Ist leider meine sicherheitsplatte wo alles drauf ist was für mich wichtig ist.Habe es schon mit PC Inspector und Acronis RecoveryExpert Deluxe Demoversion versucht wobei Acronis Recovery ......... nicht mal zugriff auf die Platte bekommen hat  . Der PC Inspector zeigt mir zwar alles an was auf der Platte ist aber wenn ich auf Speichern unter gehe wird nur das verzeichnet kopiert nicht was drin sein soll.

HILFE HILFE Dringend

1000 DANK im vorraus

P.S. Bei Systemeigentschaften ( Systemwiederherstellung ) wir die platte als Offline angezeigt was ich nicht so ganz verstehe.

Ansonsten an den Moderator Dunsti sie sollten bevor sie ein Thread schliessen richtig lesen,ich habe es nur mit demo und sharware versucht und mit den ging es nicht. Es gibt auch leute die Original Programme zuhause haben und die verkaufen,fand ich doch sehr voreilig.


----------



## melfoers (14. März 2004)

hi,
die Demoversionen haben oft die Gemeinheit in sich, dass man sehen kann was man wiederherstellen könnte, aber nur mit der Vollversion wiederherstellen kann!
Hatte das auch schon Mal gemacht und hab mich zuerst gefreut - toll da ist ja alles- und, naja Haare raufen war angesagt  

Ich habe da mal ne dumme Frage, hast du schon versucht die Platte in der Datenträgerverwaltung wieder zu aktivieren?
Weiß jetzt leider nicht genau  auf was man achten muss, wegen Datenverlust usw. müsstes du mal in die entsprechende Serverhilfe schauen.
Habe jetzt im Moment auch keine Platte mit der ich das ausprobieren kann.
gruß
 melfoers


----------



## Birdee (14. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Bay _
> *Ansonsten an den Moderator Dunsti sie sollten bevor sie ein Thread schliessen richtig lesen,ich habe es nur mit demo und sharware versucht und mit den ging es nicht. Es gibt auch leute die Original Programme zuhause haben und die verkaufen,fand ich doch sehr voreilig. *



Ich glaube der Kommentar ging eher an die Adresse von liquidbeat.

Hast Du eigentlich schon versucht, die Platte über chkdsk (falls Du XP hast)anzusprechen? Zweite Möglichkeit: check die Festplatte online direkt beim Hersteller. Bei Seagate bspw. gibt es verschieden Tools (Online oder zum Download) für einen Festplattenselbsttest und zur Dateisystemprüfung. So könntest Du den Fehler wenigstens eingrenzen.

Was meinst Du eigentlich mit "Wurmtool''? Falls Du einen Virus hattest, wäre das ja auch noch ein Ansatz.

VG // Sabine


----------



## Thomas Bay (14. März 2004)

Hallo

Ja ich habe Xp Pro und ich habe es natürlich auch schon mit chkdsk  versucht da kommt nur Datenfehler <CRC Prüfung>.Ich weiß schon nicht mehr was ich machen soll so viel gute ratschläge von euch und nichts hift.Habe von Maxtor so ein Diagnose Programm runtergeladen nur dumm das ich es erst auf Diskette machen muss und dabei habe ich festgestellt das ich nichts auf Disk kopieren kann und nichts von disk löschen habe es bestimmt schon seid jahren nicht mehr benutzt.Werde dann morgen ein neues einbauen müssen,Das mit dem Wurntool habe ich nur so zur sicherheit laufen lassen weil es ja im moment so viele gibt.


----------



## Thomas Bay (14. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Bay _
> *Hallo
> 
> Ja ich habe Xp Pro und ich habe es natürlich auch schon mit chkdsk  versucht da kommt nur Datenfehler CRC Prüfung.Ich weiß schon nicht mehr was ich machen soll so viel gute ratschläge von euch und nichts hift.Habe von Maxtor so ein Diagnose Programm runtergeladen nur dumm das ich es erst auf Diskette machen muss und dabei habe ich festgestellt das ich nichts auf Disk kopieren kann und nichts von disk löschen habe es bestimmt schon seid jahren nicht mehr benutzt.Werde dann morgen ein neues einbauen müssen,Das mit dem Wurntool habe ich nur so zur sicherheit laufen lassen weil es ja im moment so viele gibt. *


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. März 2004)

Wenn ein Imageprogramm zur Verfügung steht ( Drive Image, Ghost ), dann mal ein Image anlegen, bzw. den Versuch wagen ( mindestens eine zweite Festplatte notwendig).

Und an halt das Image auf eine andere ( weitere , also 3 HDs, inkl. der defekten oder eine zweite mit großen Partionen , bzw. Ghost auf CDRW brenen möglich )
Festpaltte aufbringen....

Good Luck!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. März 2004)

Nimm Knoppix oder irgend eine andere Linux Distribution, die man nicht installieren kann, es gibt da auch noch kleinere.
Dann boote das Linux System und schau was du retten kannst.
Wobei Knoppix da schon sehr geeignet wäre, dann kannst du das was du retten kannst noch auf CD-Brennen.
ACHTUNG versuche bitte nicht unter Linux auf NTFS zu schreiben, das kann ziemlich daneben gehen.

Gruß Homer


----------

